# Anyone have any pics of body protectors over/under hunt coat?



## oliviaw (19 July 2014)

I have just bought my first body protector- got a racesafe as I was informed they are the most discreet! Im intending on hunting properly this season so I want to buy a proper hunt coat, last year I just wore a show jacket.
However I dont know whether to get a massive size and wear bp under or get one that fits me and wear it over? Im worried if I get the bigger one I might decide to stop wearing the bp at some point and then Im stuck with a hunt coat that is too big. I also cant decide if it looks worse with a bp under as you look more of a hunchback haha!
Has anyone got any pictures of bp over/ under hunt coats, I really dont want it to be too obvious! 
Thanks


----------



## NeverSayNever (19 July 2014)

if you can get away with wearing it under really depends on your build, if you&#8217;re little to start with then it doesn&#8217;t look quite so &#8216;michellin man&#8217;. I dont think the RS is the most discreet anymore , the danaise balios is probably equally thick but looks more discreet on as is is more flexible and moulds to you closer, thus avoiding the hunchback over the shoulders you get. Ive also been advised the rodney powell superflex is slimmer but ive not seen one in the flesh.


----------



## L&M (19 July 2014)

If I wore a bp for hunting, I would buy a navy or black one (depending on the colour of your coat), and wear it on the outside. I have seen people wearing them under and never look as comfortable or smart.

Then your coat is more versatile and can be worn without one if an occasion required.


----------



## Mince Pie (19 July 2014)

It's not a hunt coat, but a wool cardi but here is me in my racesafe:


----------



## Boxers (19 July 2014)

Here's my daughter hunting with her BP over her black wool coat. She wouldn't wear it under as she didn't want to look bulky. No-one ever commented on her wearing it, or the colour, and she was pretty much the only young lady of her age to wear one, most wearers were children, but she was happy to wear it thankfully.


----------



## NeverSayNever (19 July 2014)

here is me looking very &#8216;lumpy&#8217; trying on an airowear outlyne under a tweed that is 2 sizes too big... i think you can guess what i decided






racesafe worn over, still not the best imo


----------



## Bernster (4 August 2014)

I wear my air jacket over the top - it's black and I'd say fairly discrete.  Wouldn't really work as well underneath anyway given they explode when set off, although I have heard of someone wearing it under a jacket.

Seen lots of the trad BPs worn over the hunt coat, in dark colours, they look fine to me. I've got a racesafe and have worn that on the outside before but it's not as comfy as the Point 2.


----------



## Skib (4 August 2014)

But it isnt about looks. You are supposed to  have a bp that fits and goes over a thin layer and under your coat. I wear an airowear and they cant be that thick or noticeable, as I have been for riding lessons in winter and the RI hasnt even realised I am wearing a bp. I will look for a pic perhaps.


----------



## Skib (4 August 2014)

I am wearing a bp under my jacket here.


----------

